# Alex Day/nerimon



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 4, 2010)

I started looking through his videos after his analysis of the UK Election this year, and he's a genius! My favourite video. Oh God, and this one!


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah! Lead member of Chameleon Circuit! If you like his vids you should check out Liams, aka LittleRadge, he's my favorite.


----------



## Kinova (Sep 4, 2010)

Chameleon Circuit! :D I also quite like Sons of Admirals (this song is nifty) which nerimon is also in.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

I am an avid fan of trock, epecially Chameleon Circuit, favorite songs being, An Awful Lot Of Running To Do, Blink, and Count the Shadows. Little Radge is finally mking more vlogs! He's been rather lazy the past year, but now he's promised...... Blog Every Weekday Besides Important Evenings In September... yep that's what that spells. *laugh*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 5, 2010)

He is pretty cool.

I bought his 117% Complete on iTunes.


----------



## Elliekat (Sep 6, 2010)

I follow the Alex Reads Twilight on Youtube :D


----------

